# Lake Garda by public transport



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Due to my current position - motorhomeless - it looks like if I go to Garda in September it will be on a coach holiday, or, looking like hot favourite, public transport.

The journey will involve National Express, Eurolines and then Trenitalia.

It will look something like this.

Day 1 - Leeds to London (£1 - National Express "funfare")
Day 1 - Eurolines coach to Paris (£44 retrun.)

Overnight stop.

Day 2 - free time in Paris and then the 1715 coach from Paris to Verona - service calls only at Milan, Brescia and then Verona (90 euro return)

Day 3 - 0945 am arrive Verona - train to Garda!

Stay for what ever length of time, then the coach to Paris again, changing coaches for London and then finally another "funfare" to return me to Leeds.

I can do it a lot cheaper if I choose not to have an overnight stop in Paris on the outward journey.

It's yonks since I have been on a Eurolines service. www.eurolines.co.uk

Just need to pursuade my little friend that it is OK travelling through the night on a coach!

Russell


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Sounds like a good trip. On seat 61 there is a lovely train that travels along the Rhine I think taking you to Strasbourg possibly. I think it is a double decker.

As you know as you kindly advised me on these matters I am going to Garda in the Spring next year probably by car but maybe by train taking the strain. 

I look forward to hearing about your journey and Bon Jour Knee. 8)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Seat 61*

Pusser

Is seat 61 a website??? Any info?

Russell


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Excellent site. Here is the man in Seat 61

http://www.seat61.com/


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Seat 61*



Rapide561 said:


> Pusser
> 
> Is seat 61 a website??? Any info?
> 
> Russell


http://www.seat61.com/

http://whitelabels.railkey.com/default/S61/index.htm


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Wouldn't you just know it.

They keep you waiting 19 minutes then two come alomg together.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Great minds think alike. 8) Together we could rule the world. 8O


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hols*

Hi

I think I can get there for free now with Tesco and Cosmos!!!

R


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Great minds think alike. 8) Together we could rule the world. 8O


Too late.
I believe I rule my little world already.

But please don't tell MOH.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Hols*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I think I can get there for free now with Tesco and Cosmos!!!
> 
> R


Have you pinched a shopping trolley. 8O Weird things happen to motorhomers minds as they suffer withdrawal.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Hols*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> I think I can get there for free now with Tesco
> R


Oh please...don't start buying the place up again Russ ! Remember last time you had to move van because you couldn't house 399 jars of coffee and a crate of underpants.

Buy a ticket with actual money like the rest of the world !

(I'm a seat 61 addict as well. Have you looked at the journey to Marrakesh ?)

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Well, I already have enough coupons for a £3000.00 holiday, so......

R


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I'm doing Airmiles... 8) Lloyds brought this out for credit cards and American Express and already I have enough airmiles to get from Aylesbury to the M40. 8)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Tesco*



Rapide561 said:


> Well, I already have enough coupons for a £3000.00 holiday, so......
> R


If you set up a stall in the market and sold your excess biscuits and underpants you'd have enough to buy a new motorhome to go with it.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Motorhomeless*

Ohhhh Mrs Grizzly, you are cheeky!

R


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lakes*

Hello Russel,

Hope this Lake Garda is worth it?.

Have never been but seems a bit of a buzz word(s) these days, every man and his dog seems to be going (no offence intended in the pun).

Is it that nice?
How does it compare to Annecy or Aix-Les-Baines for those who have been?

Trev.


----------

